# Shifting



## BrianMac (May 15, 2013)

Ive had my Cruze ECO for about 4 months now. I currently have about 3000 miles. Something I have been noticing, when i first start the car in the morning, and pretty much my entire drive to work, the car is a little difficult to shift into gears. 3rd is the most noticeable, it feels clunky. Once the car warms up, about 8 mintues of driving, it is easier to shift. Anyone else experience this? I have already switched to Amsoil Syncromesh. in fact 3rd is the only gear that will ever give me any issues(even when the car is warm). 4,5,6 are like butter. About how long does it take to break in a manual transmission? I have taken this into the dealer and they could not duplicate and they said the transmission is still breaking in. Anyone experience anything like this? thanks


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

I noticed this same thing this chilly morning with the factory fill @ 7K miles on the odo. 2nd gear did not want to happen for me when I wanted it to. What was your temps outside when this happened and how much did you drain fill of the syncromesh? When you shift are you to the floor or like 3/4th the ways down with the clutch pedal?


----------



## BrianMac (May 15, 2013)

Clutch is all the way to the floor. Its not even cold here yet, just when the vehicle isnt warmed up yet.


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

That sounds about normal for a manual transmission in colder weather. It will take a few minutes to smooth out as it warms up.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

You may want to consider http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/57-how-library/6627-how-change-manual-transmission-fluid.html. The factory transmission fluid isn't the best on the market.


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

obermd said:


> You may want to consider http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/57-how-library/6627-how-change-manual-transmission-fluid.html. The factory transmission fluid isn't the best on the market.


OP stated he already switched to Synchromesh. I'm betting it's normal cold-weather clunkiness that got masked by purchasing the car in late spring and driving all summer. Now that fall's here, the transmission isn't starting out as warm so it's clunkier until it warms up.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Missed that. Thanks. Manuals are slightly clunky when the engine is cold.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

sciphi said:


> OP stated he already switched to Synchromesh. I'm betting it's normal cold-weather clunkiness that got masked by purchasing the car in late spring and driving all summer. Now that fall's here, the transmission isn't starting out as warm so it's clunkier until it warms up.


Yeah I got my car in June before A/C was even needed but not cold enough to know how it shifts as it does now. Glad it's another norm and not another need for concern.


----------



## Hoon (Mar 18, 2012)

Most manuals are a little tight when cold (unless they are high mileage transmissions). 

This is normal.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Even with the Amsoil fluid, I've been noticing it too with overnight lows in the 40s-50s. No problems getting into gear, but it just feels different. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

BrianMac, 

I am sorry to hear you are having this concern with your Cruze. Do you plan on having your GM dealership look into this? If you would like some assistance, please do not hesitate to reach out via private message. 

Erica Tiffany
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------

